# Transporting Embryos from UK to India



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there,
Wondering if anyone has transported their embryos from the UK to India.
Was your cycle successful?  
What company did you use? How much did it cost? 
Was it difficult to organise?
Would you recommend anyone to do this too?
We are interested in the clinic that Dr Nayana Patel Runs - Akhansha clinic..

All info is very much appreciated.

E x


----------



## priya (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello, 

I could have written this exact same post today. Dr Patel is recommending I do the same. 

It will be interesting to see what others have to say about this

Good Luck


----------

